# Weber



## DavidB (Sep 9, 2007)

What do you folks like to use on the weber this time of year?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

The prince always produces. I like fishin' sow bugs, depending on what stretch I'm on, as well as brassies, and zebras. They really like green and red zebra's in one of my favorite stretches. I don't really think there is a fly they won't hit on the weber. Presentation is more critical than fly selection. Don't rule out the zonkers, buggers, and even larger streamers, and even mice right before dark. The bigger the bug, the bigger the fish you will catch.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

What Tony said, also try these out

download/file.php?id=1583&mode=view

download/file.php?id=1584&mode=view

Good Luck


----------



## DavidB (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Nice flies !


----------



## Sageflyfish (Feb 22, 2008)

I fished the weber yesterday i caught all my fish on a pheasant tail and a hares ear but i think everything works up there i caught a lot of whites though.


----------



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

For the whitefish prince nymph, brassie, and hares ears. For trout streamers and glow bug/egg patterns. To get the best of both worlds do a streamer with PN dropper.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

An olive scud was working for me the other day.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I have fished the weber sinse I was little and never figured out how to fish with streamers. Do any of you have a pointers?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Midges and Crustaceans (sow bugs/scuds)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

ynotkid said:


> I have fished the weber sinse I was little and never figured out how to fish with streamers. Do any of you have a pointers?


I have the same problem. I use to try it but never caught any on on a streamer. I have given up on it.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

how are you guys fishing your streamers? How long do you fish them before changing to nymphs/dries?


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I try for about 5 - 10 minutes then usually switch. I tried stipping it in fast, slow, every way with no sucsess. Anglers Den helped me buy the right kind of streamers so I knew I had the right stuff.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess I generally use wooley buggers and not streamers. I usually try 3-4 different holes in 10-20 minutes then switch over to nymphs.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

OK, here are some thoughts about fishing streamers on the Weber. I am just thinking out loud so take it for what it is worth. The traditional way to fish streamers is to cast up and accross the current then strip back in big jerks. This immitates a swimming action and streamers immitate minnows that swim so this makes sense most of the time. But fish are cold blooded and their metabolism slows down in very cold water temps making them a little sluggish and not as likely to chase a minnow very far. I read once that a very high percentage of the diet of browns on the Weber consisted of sculpins. I also read that sculpins are not very good swimmers. If you were fishing with a real dead minnow you would probably just dead drift it and would probably catch fish. so why do you have to "swim" a streamer or woolybugger which by the way immitates a sculpin pretty well. My conclusion: This time of the year, why not just dead drift a streamer or wollybugger just as you would a nymph so it goes right in front of the nose of the fish and they don't have to move very far to get it. The other advantage is that fishing a streamer just as you would a nymph, you can allways drop a nymph off the streamer and use the streamer as an attractor and you have the best of both worlds. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

5-10 minutes or 10-20 minutes: either way you are never going to be able to expect success in such a short amount of time. At that rate, you will never learn how to fish them. Force yourself into throwing streams ALL day long. You will be amazed in what you learn. Make sure to fish very heavy tippet so you aren't afraid to throw the streamer into some nasty cover. I usually throw 0X - 2X.

If you are fishing the holes, you are passing the very best water. Make sure to spend a lot of time in riffles and pocket water. The fish only has a quick second to react and doesn't have time to follow it and study it like they do in slow water.

I think you have some good points, Campfire. Sculpins aren't necessarily bad swimmers, but they are very erratic swimmers that are found right near the bottom. Make that fly come alive and never use a steady retrieve. Probably the best way to learn to fish streamers is on the Green from a drift boat. You can see both your fly and the way fish react to different retrieves because the water is so clear and you have a high vantage point from the boat.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

All right I will give it a try this Friday on the Weber. I have floating line and as far as I have learned you need not put any weight above the streamer, just huck and retrieve in jerks to imitate a fish. I have a 9 ft leader + tippet. People who fish streamers say it is a lot of fun!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fly-guy speaks the truth! I learned tossing them from a drift boat on the green it will wear you out but the takes are not subtle! You have to at least fish 1/2 day streamers then the other 1/2 nypmhs or dries. Once you smack a steamer of the bank you have stirred up that hole for at least 15 min before you can go back and float another bug through. I like to have a nymph dropper on back of my streamer as a trailer it picks up some fish to. This is a style of fishing I need to improve at and will be working on this fall.


----------



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

I fish the streamers in riffles and current water dead drifted with some weight and a dropper fly or egg. The Weber does have a high concentration of Sculpin and small fish and I often see these in the bellies of fish I end up taking home. The fish I brought home a few days ago was so full of hundreds of 1/4" long worm looking things that they were coming out of his mouth. But I don't know what those are. 
Also, turning over rocks revealed many sow bugs so those would probably be good right now also. I never seem to catch fish in the pools and around logs with streamers now that I think about it and I usually get more on the dropper than the streamer. Hope this helps


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

How do these streamers/wooley buggers look for some stripping action?


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

A size 16 Gold Ribbed Hares Ear nymph below a couple of small split shot depending on the current.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I went on friday and fished the Weber and it was one of those days where I did not want to go home. I headed up to Taggarts and drove to the very end of the old highway and got stuck. I did not have anything to dig with so I called the wife and she brought me a shovel. I could not even fish while I was waiting because there were so many people up there. I counted around 8. It took me almost 2 hours of shoveling before a guy with a winch on his truck came and pulled me out. I did not even get to fish so I drove to Morgan fished for about a hour and totally redeemed myself. In that short of time I caught 8 really nice bowns. There were a couple small ones but the rest were really nice for the weber. I did not get a chance to try the streamers. I caught them all on a prince nymph right on the bottom. I cant wait to get out again.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I went up on Friday and did not do as well. I caught a couple of white fish, but is seemed that the fish were really not hitting very hard and were difficult to hook. We ran into one other guy but I am surprised kid that you saw so many people. I have never fished the Taggart area and am not familar with it. I tried streamer for about 45 minutes and tried nymphs for many hours with limited success. I had a great time however and enjoyed being out.

We had to convice this guy he was in our fishing hole.









This one wasn't as hard to convice and left quickly.









Beautiful day great time. Wished we could have gotten into some more fish, I guess we know more for next time.


----------



## cowboyfan (Sep 19, 2007)

Me and a buddy went above echo today, was great to get out finally, first time out this year. I caught 3 browns and 5 whites all on pheasant tail and hairs ear. My friend caught 3 whites on scuds. It was a great day with lots of deer cant wait to get back.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good to hear you got out! Hopefully it wasn't too cold. It is always fun to see some animals while your out.


----------

